# Cymbidium pots



## jjkOC (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy tall tapered cymbidium pots? I bought a couple from Orchids Ltd, but now one of my ensifolium is outgrowing the pot. 

I have seen tall ones in photos of the Tokyo dome orchid shows, but can't seem to find any vendors here in the states.

Anyone else have luck?


----------



## limuhead (May 11, 2013)

What size do you need? I have some 4 inch and 6 inch as well. If you just need a few PM me...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2013)

Contact someone at the Orange County Branch of the Cymbidium Society of America?

http://ocbcsa.com/


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 11, 2013)

Do you have any Asian pottery stores in your area? They are always a good source.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2013)

Kelly's Korner sells plastic ones. I'm trying them on stolonous Phrags.


----------



## jjkOC (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. My pots have a 4.25" opening, and I measured them as 7" tall, although the description on Orchids Ltd, lists them as being 7.5" tall.

I need something that is maybe 10" tall and 6" or so wide.

The black plastic pots with the side holes are great, but haven't found any bigger than the 4.25" x 7.5" size.


----------



## Hugorchids (May 12, 2013)

I think I have those larger size ones, PM and I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## EdenSprings (May 12, 2013)

Jen,

Roberts Orchids carries what you're looking for--he's got all sorts of custom pots in both plastic and clay: http://www.orchidmix.com/sitemap.htm

--Barbara


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone! 

Linus_Cello, I haven't yet contacted the cymbidium society, but that's a good idea.

NYEric, I checked out Kelly's Korner, but their cymbidium pots max out at 6.25" tall

Barbara, I checked out the website for Roberts Orchids, but their cymbidium pots also max out at 7" tall.

Hugorchids, I will PM you. 

It's very strange to me that there really aren't any more sizes of these tapered cymbidium pots available. Maybe because not as many people grow Chinese cymbidiums in the States?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 13, 2013)

*Got Pots?*

Hey Jennifer, do you mean ones like these:

http://www.p-iwamoto.co.jp/original10.html 

I can get them easily in Japan, large ones too. PM if no one else can help you.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 13, 2013)

If you know anyone in the concrete industry, concrete test cylinder molds are the perfect dimensions. Just have to drill some holes in the plastic for drainage. They are flexible plastic molds used to make test cylinders, for compressive strength tests.


----------



## jjkOC (May 15, 2013)

Yes! Those are exactly what I want! I will let you know by PM. Thank you!




KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Jennifer, do you mean ones like these:
> 
> http://www.p-iwamoto.co.jp/original10.html
> 
> I can get them easily in Japan, large ones too. PM if no one else can help you.


----------



## jjkOC (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Leo for the suggestion 



Leo Schordje said:


> If you know anyone in the concrete industry, concrete test cylinder molds are the perfect dimensions. Just have to drill some holes in the plastic for drainage. They are flexible plastic molds used to make test cylinders, for compressive strength tests.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 16, 2013)

I'm retired now, don't have access to them any more. I have half a dozen, which I use them for my Chinese Cymbidiums. 9" tall by 4" wide is my favorite size, there are bigger and smaller ones out there. I forget the name of the company(s) that supply them. 

Otherwise there are great Cymbidium pots made by potters in Yi-Xing. Purple Clay was a supplier. Not sure if they are still in business.


----------



## jjkOC (May 17, 2013)

I wonder how many growers of Chinese/Japanese/Korean Cymbidiums live state-side. There have got to be more people interested in these pots? 

Maybe if people are interested in doing a group order we can get a bulk discount or share shipping costs?

Anyone else out there that grows ensifolium or goeringii?

Leo, it will be interesting to look for the potteries you mentioned.




Leo Schordje said:


> I'm retired now, don't have access to them any more. I have half a dozen, which I use them for my Chinese Cymbidiums. 9" tall by 4" wide is my favorite size, there are bigger and smaller ones out there. I forget the name of the company(s) that supply them.
> 
> Otherwise there are great Cymbidium pots made by potters in Yi-Xing. Purple Clay was a supplier. Not sure if they are still in business.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 17, 2013)

I have a couple goeringii and a few sinense cultivars, most are variegated, total about 10 Chinese Cymbidium species, and one standard Cymbidium from California, Loren Bachman's breeding.

If you just need a couple tall pots for a few Cymbidiums, check out bonsai pots, they use a tall pot for cascade style bonsai that would work well for Cymbidiums. They also really 'dress up' the plant, as a fine ceramic cascade pot can easily cost as much as the Cymbidium. But they look good too. 

This company I have not personally dealt with but they are a possibility, they are in Florida http://www.hfimports.com/homepage.html

Wee Tree, I have dealt with them and they are reputable. Check out the first 3 pots, on this California, USA site, they could work for Chinese Cymbidiums, from a USA distributor http://www.weetree.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=268

Another bonsai pottery supplier, DaSu in Iowa, I have bought from them in the past. Again scroll through the bonsai pots, especially the imported pots, the "tall cascades" would work well for Cymbidiums. http://www.bonsaitrees.com/about.html


----------



## jjkOC (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Leo!


----------



## jokerpass (Apr 7, 2020)

I always purchase all my Cymbidium goeringii from my Japanese Cymbidium goeringii directly from Japan. When you purchase from Japan, even bareroot, the vendor will keep the pot together because it comes with the plant so I have no such problem with the pots. Either I go myself to get the plants (once every 2 years), or every year, I ask Flora Peculia (Toronto, Canada) to get the plants for me.I pre ordered all my Cymbidium goeringii a couple of months in advance and I prepay all my orders. The coloured clones are pricey (for blooming size plants) but that is just how much they cost even in Japan. I don't cheap out when I purchase these plants. Like a dendrobium, they only bloom on mature plant with mature pseudobulb, which under perfect Japanese condition, it takes each new growth 2 years to mature and bloom. Cymbidium goeringii for sell in orchid shows in Canada/USA, at best they are medium seedling, which under perfect Japanese conditions, will take 2-3 years to becoming bloom size.


----------

